# R4 DS kernel v1.18



## Destructobot (Apr 24, 2008)

*R4 DS kernel v1.18*
compatibility update



The R4 team have released version 1.18 of the R4 kernel. This update fixes compatibility for a few games.



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> 1?Solved 2203, 2219, 2240, 2250 problem






Download (English)



Download (French)



Download (Korean)



R4 DS Homepage

Thanks go to linFox for the heads up.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 24, 2008)

in b4 "R4 is dead" and "GBAtemp is not 4chan"


----------



## bug2000 (Apr 24, 2008)

These games...

2203: Simple DS Series Vol 35 The Genshijin (Japan) 
2219: Tottado! Yowiko no Mujintou Seikatsu (Japan)  
2240: Solitaire (Europe) 
2250: Meccha! Taiko no Tatsujin DS: 7-tsu no Shima no Daibouken (Japan)


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 24, 2008)

Still waiting for them to fix saving issue in 1981...


----------



## perimbean (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool! Finally v1.18 kernel is out for R4.

The real deal is here!

*winks!*

Cheers!
perimbean


----------



## Covarr (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes! RTS!


----------



## Zonix (Apr 24, 2008)

This update only fixes problems with those games.

It wont add RTS or the other stuff that was mentioned in the April fools thread.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe he meant Real Time Strategy? : |

Not that I've played these games.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 24, 2008)

an update a month... R4 are pretty consistent unless an important game comes up and they release it quickly ie. FF CC


----------



## Minox (Apr 24, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Maybe he meant Real Time Strategy? : |
> 
> Not that I've played these games.


RTS=Real Time Save


----------



## jenngcia (Apr 24, 2008)

I had to check the date again, to be sure this is the real 1.18!

Good to see the R4 is alive and kicking still!


----------



## Dj666Jp (Apr 24, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> in b4 "R4 is dead" and "GBAtemp is not 4chan"



Rules 1 & 2...


----------



## Seven (Apr 24, 2008)

Dj666Jp said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only apply to raids.


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 24, 2008)

Im glad a new version is out,but lack of new features(or any features) makes me sad.
At least it fixes some games i wanted to play.


----------



## thr33face (Apr 24, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> ...,but lack of new features(or any features) makes me sad.
> ...



I don't understand why so many people want to see new features for the R4 card.

I'd really like to know, out of interest, which features people want and why.

Also, what's the point of realtime saving? Why not play the game it was meant to be played? 

Really, please clue me in.

have a nice day.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 24, 2008)

thr33face said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's for games that are hard as hell. I like a "pure" gaming experience without cheats (I say real time is cheating, even if the saving scheme is broken) and gamefaq.


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 24, 2008)

thr33face said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different people, different needs.
And it is useful for games like New Super Mario Bros, which can take a few good hours to reach a save points. Then there're also games that don't use save system at all, yes, they exist(Command and Destroy).


----------



## stonefry (Apr 24, 2008)

thr33face said:
			
		

> Also, what's the point of realtime saving? Why not play the game it was meant to be played?


Obviously, to make the game easier.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 24, 2008)

nice to see a kernel update, but I'm starting doubt that the R4 Team will be adding _any_ new features at all. although I don't actually care whether or not they do add something new.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 24, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> And it is useful for games like New Super Mario Bros, which can take a few good hours to reach a save points.


What? A few hours? No. I agree the save system in that game should have been different, but it's not nearly _that_ bad. I never once needed to save in that game and couldn't afford the five coins.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 25, 2008)

Question: Is the update specifically for the problems listed above or is the update for any kind of problem that is similar to those games?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it is specific, would it matter if I don't update my r4 then?


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 25, 2008)

There's really no way to tell unless another game is released that works on 1.18 but not 1.17. For now you don't need to update if you don't want to play those games, but if a new game comes out that seems to work for everyone but you, try the update.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Destructobot!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes! Finally Real Time......






Fooled Again!


----------



## Rayder (Apr 26, 2008)

If anyone cares, I have the Yasu bugfixed _DS_MENU.DAT file downloadable in my sig.  It is supposed to fix some AR cheats so they actually work in the R4. 

Don't forget to delete the _DS_MENU.SYS file out of your R4 when updating. This is very important. It will be automatically re-created for the new firmware the first time you boot.  If you don't delete it, strange things can happen.  Trust me on this.

Unless you are setting up an R4 for the first time, you ONLY need the _DS_MENU.DAT file to update to the latest firmware........in case you were not aware.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 26, 2008)

Duplicate entry. Should be 1.19 and 1.18 should be considered a never released update so the lulz of april fools could be documented.

Or this is just me rambling stupidity.


----------



## Lazyboy11 (May 1, 2008)

r4 only updates its software compatibily with roms. it never updates the cheats or anything else....


----------

